# Black Library novels (warhammer fantasy/40k)



## Cergorach (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently finished reading the Honor Harrington series, before that I read the Vorkosigan saga, before that the first ten books of The Destroyer series (even I can't read all 115 in one go ;-).

Thus without something to read, I looked at the Black Library books, mostly because of my renewed interest in the Warhammer Fantasy and 40,000 hobby. Some folks had some good things to say about the Horus Heresy series, so I started reading the first book "Horus Rising". And while the book portrays a much 'cleaner' Imperium (as opposed to the dark gothic feel of the current 40k), which in it self is entertaining and interesting. You get a good feel for the not so human Space Marine (Astartes), and there are some other things you recognize from the game universe. The only real problem with the book is that there's not much happening, I read the first third of the book, and nothing really exciting is happening. I'm thus curious if the rest of the book is equally uneventful (don't need to know the details).

I read the "Dawn of War" novel a few years ago, in my mind it was more exciting that the book I'm reading now. I also remember the Warhammer fantasy novels published in the 80s-90s, those I also remember fondly.

Does anyone have any advice on which Black Library books I would be a good read (an exciting read)?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been on a Warhammer Fantasy binge lately. I loved CL Werner's _Witchhunter_ trilogy. Tops in the setting, IMO.

Nathan Long's _Blackhearts_ trilogy was excellent, I picked up _Blackhearts: The Omnibus_ which also included two short stories about the Blackhearts also. Dirty Dozen does Old World. I really enjoyed it, a really wild time.

My first foray into Warhammer fiction was Sandy Mitchell's _Death's Messenger_/_Death's City_/_Death's Legacy_ trilogy. I loved it enough that I kept coming back for more. Follows a pretty clear character career advancement, and party compositions. I loved the ending, very "Warhammery". If you can enjoy that many Warhammer campaigns are serial episodes of barely getting out of the gutter and each time getting smacked down harder and harder until at the last you just can't get back up, the main character's life is the life of the iconic Warhammer campaign. 

I know some swear by the _Gotrek and Felix_ series by William King/Nathan Long. I haven't tried any of them yet. The series just keeps on going and going.

Maybe a good place to begin would be one of the two massive anthologies. _Tales of the Old World_ collections three dozen short stories for Warhammer Fantasy.

Speaking of anthologies, moving on to 40K, Black Library put of an anthology of 38 short stories for WH40K called _Let the Galaxy Burn_. I'm currently diving in to this, hoping to use it to get in to 40K fiction, which I've read very little of.

I know that Dan Abnett's _Gaunt's Ghosts_ series (in 40K) has been going a very long while, I'm hoping to find the onmibus versions of those someday. Those I've read good things about.

I should mention that Black Library has been rereleasing many of the older titles in omnibus versions. If you are willing to plunk down a bit more you can get a lot more to read. I've been filling up my shelf with some omnibus editions I've read good things about that I will get to someday soon. Dan Abnett's _Eisenhorn_, also in the 40K universe, is on my to do.


----------



## TwistedBishop (Feb 22, 2009)

Horus Rising does pick up by the end of the book.  However, the first three novels of the Horus Heresy series (Horus Rising, False Gods and Galaxy In Flames) form a trilogy with a satisfying payoff.  By itself Horus Rising isn't going to seem like much of a story, since it's really a lot of stage setting for what comes later.

Personally I find the Black Library quality hit or miss.  I got into them hoping for they'd be as great as the old Shadowrun/Battletech lines from ROC, but I've been fairly disappointed in the non-Abnett books I've read so far.  The Eisenhorn omnibus is very highly recommended if you want to start out strong with the fiction, and don't mind a decided lack of Space Marines.


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2009)

Agreed with the hit and miss nature of the series. Many of the stand alone seem to fall into standard plot arcs. I'm quite a fan of Gotrek and Felix, but they're more light-hearted than most of the WH novels. I quite enjoyed the Guinevere series as well,
For WH40K, Gaunt's Ghosts is brilliant; great military sci-fi. I also reccomend the short stories for both series.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to third Dan Abnett, he's an incredibly talented writer.  I picked up the Eisenhorn omnibus since it looked cool, and have been hooked ever since.  I was particularly happy with Double Eagle, which is a spinoff from Gaunts Ghosts about the Phantine air regiment.

The Caiphas Cain books are also pretty good, with the protagonist being an Imperial commissar who's lazy, vain, and greedy, and funny as hell.

Brad


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 24, 2009)

cignus_pfaccari said:


> The Caiphas Cain books are also pretty good, with the protagonist being an Imperial commissar who's lazy, vain, and greedy, and funny as hell.




Fourth the Dan Abnett recomendations.  Also second the Ciaphus Cain, which is Black Adder in space really .

Phaezen


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Feb 25, 2009)

Phaezen said:


> Also second the Ciaphus Cain, which is Black Adder in space really



That's recommendation enough for me. Another omnibus on my list to get!


----------



## Cergorach (Apr 5, 2009)

I've started reading the Gaunts Ghosts series, the first was difficult to put down, so I', happy ;-) I'm now into the second, which is more a collected short stories omnibus from Inferno Magazine. I'm not a great fan of short stories, so I'm a bit less happy about it. I like Dan Abnett's writing style, so I have my stack of 40k novels for now.


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 2, 2009)

I've finished the Gaunt's Ghosts series, it's most excellent. I also finished the Eisenhorn Omnibus and am half way through Titanicus. I have to agree that Abnett is a tallented writer, but from the above I like the Gaunt's Ghost series the best. The Eisenhorn Omnibus is an excellent introduction to Inquisitors (probably the reason it was written), I would really advise it if your interested in the Dark Heresey RPG. I find Titanicus difficult to get into, to many points of view imho. By the time I get submerged in the story it switches perspective and I have to get into it all over again, that is what's keeping it from being a great read. Next on the list is Double Eagle and Ravenor Omnibus.


----------

